# Nike SB Boots



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

only tried them on... and they def put the time into the feel of the boot. if your looking for something uber light. its not your boot tho.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

I got the zoom force 1 for Christmas. awesome boot. i've used them 6 times since I got them, and they're sweet so far. fit really well, really comfortable... no complaints yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with the post above. Very comfortable if you are looking for a softer boot.


----------

